# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Kuiu gear

## Jpayne

Anybody tried any of the newest kuiu gear? Mainly the yukon stuff. Reviews look good in u.s forums. But those guys are generally hunting in only one location and sitting in a stand half the time. Specs are all better than any competitors but would be cool to get some nz knowledge. Prices seem to be pretty sweet compared to the likes of sitka too

----------


## Neckshot

Just watched a YouTube clip the other day covering there lite packs they look pretty practical and well priced 

bloody shit phone

----------


## BRADS

The Camo seems a bit better for our hunting than the Sitka Camo.
They seem two be basically the same :Have A Nice Day: 
Think the guy that makes kuiu was a founder of Sitka?
I certainly rate the Sitka gear highly, my mate that uses kuiu gear rates it but he has a Sitka pack :Have A Nice Day:  @199p

----------


## Jpayne

Yeah jason hairston or something I think his name is. Sold the sitka brand/company to gore-tex and went on to make kuiu using toray dermizax which apparently has same waterproof rating but is twice as breathable. I was waiting for them to have some sort of sale but might just go ahead and place an order tonight as I would like to really test it next month chasing tahr :-)

----------


## Tahr

CraigC is the man. He is a fan and has a bit of their gear. I bought a vest and a top back from the States for him a couple of weeks ago. I have a top myself. Very good gear, and I understand that they use NZ merino wool in their yarn blends. Craig will clarify this when he comes along.
My top is great and it's a good camo patten.
I tried to get their smaller pack when I was in the States but they hadn't started the production run on the new models. They have now.

----------


## Jpayne

Cheers Tahr, can I ask what type camo you got? I'm thinking the verde will be a better all rounder option. The vias looks to be more of an open country pattern

----------


## Tahr

> Cheers Tahr, can I ask what type camo you got? I'm thinking the verde will be a better all rounder option. The vias looks to be more of an open country pattern


The darker one. Seems ok. I'm not really into camo but I wouldn't want to wear the lighter one in our bush.
I have a Sitka vest, and while it is a great product it seems too light a colour to me.

----------


## BRADS

+1 what Thar said. 
The Sitka cam suits tops hunting against rocks and alpine scrub, it blends in real good but stands out against bush.
The kuiu Camo seems more suited two bush edge work.

----------


## Jpayne

Yeah I'm not a huge camo fan either but it's all they offer in the yukon series. But if it's gotta be camo then it may as well work

----------


## 199p

I have a lot of there gear and highly rate it.

I have some more on the way atm and will place another order in a few weeks. 

They never seem to hold enough stock.

Try and find someone you know in the usa to sent to and remove tags and invoice or else you get raped with duty.
I dont mind paying GST but duty is a rip when there is no other way to get the gear in nz.

----------


## sneeze

I have the Kuiu Guide Jacket.  Very  good  so far and only $280nz landed. They only sell direct so no retailer or wholesaler to clip the ticket and they are very good to deal with.
  I have a bit of sitka as well, they  have 3 diferent camo patterns, open country, forest and waterfoul though not everything comes in all options and quite a bit dearer than Kuiu.

----------


## Jpayne

> I have a lot of there gear and highly rate it.
> 
> I have some more on the way atm and will place another order in a few weeks. 
> 
> They never seem to hold enough stock.
> 
> Try and find someone you know in the usa to sent to and remove tags and invoice or else you get raped with duty.
> I dont mind paying GST but duty is a rip when there is no other way to get the gear in nz.


How long did it take to arrive? I have got away with a lot of gear in the past so I'll take the risk on duty and tax. Just spent $900 so I hope it's worth it. Mind you I got a fair bit for that. Would have only got a sitka stormfront jacket at that price



> I have a lot of there gear and highly rate it.
> 
> I have some more on the way atm and will place another order in a few weeks. 
> 
> They never seem to hold enough stock.
> 
> Try and find someone you know in the usa to sent to and remove tags and invoice or else you get raped with duty.
> I dont mind paying GST but duty is a rip when there is no other way to get the gear in nz.

----------


## 199p

Mine took 5 days from leaving the usa, Customs stopped and cheeked it was clean (send as used)  It arrived the day i left to go hunting for a week.

Only problem was we left before the courier arrived  :Sad:

----------


## mikee

I would be interested to know if "duty' is charged even if its under the $400 gst threshold

----------


## sneeze

> I would be interested to know if "duty' is charged even if its under the $400 gst threshold


Mine was under  and came through with no charge at all.

----------


## Dreamer

Very sad NFL player Jason Hairston, 47, committed suicide at home days after hunting with Donald Trump Jr. | Daily Mail Online

----------


## hotsoup

Yes very upsetting with the above. 

I feel for his young kids and wife, devastating.

----------

